# فيديو رائع عن Common-Rail Diesel Engine



## العقاب الهرم (19 فبراير 2009)

اضع بين ايديكم فيديو من شركة تويوتا عن نظام ال Common-Rail 

اضغط هنا للتحميل


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (19 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر اخي المبدع 

موضوع متألق ..الثوره في عالم المحركات

ننتظر المزيد يا عقاب


----------



## اسامة القاسى (20 فبراير 2009)

التحميل جارى ###### شكرا ياباش مهندس


----------



## سامح حسون (21 فبراير 2009)

_جارى التحميل يالعقاب الهرم وياريت تعارفنا الحاجات الحلوة دى بتجبه منين_


----------



## العقاب الهرم (22 فبراير 2009)

العــــــــــفـــو حبايبى


----------



## yousefhb (7 أغسطس 2009)

يااخي اكتب كم مقدار الضغط الدي يعمل عليه البخاخ وكيفة عملالبخاخ


----------



## العقاب الهرم (10 أغسطس 2009)

yousefhb قال:


> يااخي اكتب كم مقدار الضغط الدي يعمل عليه البخاخ وكيفة عملالبخاخ


 
سلام الله عليك اخى مقدار الضغط موضح بالصورة ادناه .. 








اما كيفية عمل البخاخ فالبخاخ به ملف كهربى تاتى اليه اشارة من وحدة التحكم الخاصة بالبخاخات .. فيتولد مجال مغناطيسى يقوم بسحب الابرة الى اعلى فيفتح المجال للوقود المضغوط بالخروج .. اطلع على الفيديو ستجد فيه الطريقة بالتفصيل​


----------



## mid000soft (10 أغسطس 2009)

سلام الله عليك 

الف شكر اخي المبدع


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 أغسطس 2009)

اشكر لك مرورك اخى الكريم


----------



## العقاب الهرم (19 يناير 2011)

سامح حسون قال:


> _جارى التحميل يالعقاب الهرم وياريت تعارفنا الحاجات الحلوة دى بتجبه منين_



اشكرك على المرور


----------



## saad_srs (19 يناير 2011)

مشكور جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed malik (24 ديسمبر 2011)

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك ونفع بك الامة .


----------



## mohanna34 (5 مارس 2012)

Thanks Very good Job


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 مارس 2012)

الف شكر لك اخي العقاب دائمآ ترفدنا بالجميل والمفيد 
تقبل تحياتي


----------

